# How fast is your field bow



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mw31 said:


> I seen the thread about the nfaa changing the speed limit to 300 and was wondering how many people actually worry about shooting fast for field. How fast is everyones field setup? And will you be shooting faster this year because of the rule change?


The speed limit sure doesn't affect me. I only shoot 48 lb DW and probably am not exceeding 235 FPS. And I don't expect to change anything.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

I haven't the faintest idea what any of my bows actually chrono at. Haven't chrono'd one of my bows since about 1990. I don't know how accurate OT2 is but I guess I could look in there.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mr. October said:


> I haven't the faintest idea what any of my bows actually chrono at. Haven't chrono'd one of my bows since about 1990. I don't know how accurate OT2 is but I guess I could look in there.


Pete, that's the way I am. In the 14 months I been shooting archery, I have never chrono any of my 4 eek bows. Make that 3 now - just sold the Mojo. :wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Last time I checked one of my field set-ups (before the chonograph fell off the work bench and quit working - lol) it was 193 fps...but then that was a recurve. (smile)

Dave


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

OT2 and using my "pin gap".. says i'm about 274... with fatboys... have no way of knowing for sure. i wouldn't mind a little more speed, to get my 60 yd pin a little higher in the housing.. 

:noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> OT2 and using my "pin gap".. says i'm about 274... with fatboys... have no way of knowing for sure. i wouldn't mind a little more speed, to get my 60 yd pin a little higher in the housing..
> 
> :noidea:


Why? So you can miss faster.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Speed is for them that like to miss fast.*

Back in the hey day of 3d I was shooting a High Counrty Supreme at 70# and was getting 290 with diva c23s. Only bow i have ever checked and it had a 5inch overdraw.:mg: I just gave it away a while back.:wink: AC


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Pete, that's the way I am. In the 14 months I been shooting archery, I have never chrono any of my 4 eek bows. Make that 3 now - just sold the Mojo. :wink:


I'm not opposed to the idea of measuring speed. Just not obsessed with it. I DO want to chrono the bow I'm setting up for outdoor this year as soon as I get new arrows for it and get it tuned so I can get the best possible sight marks from OT2. Until now, I really haven't had a need to worry about speed. I've killed lots of animals with a bow at all distances and none of them ever complained about a slow arrow.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Why? So you can miss faster.


YEAH.. YEAH..YEAH....

ITS surprising how much gap there is for me, between 50 and 60 yd pin.... 

need to _get it up _ a little more...

:mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> YEAH.. YEAH..YEAH....
> 
> ITS surprising how much gap there is for me, between 50 and 60 yd pin....
> 
> ...


Getting it up is not the issue, it's keeping it up that counts. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mr. October said:


> I'm not opposed to the idea of measuring speed. Just not obsessed with it. I DO want to chrono the bow I'm setting up for outdoor this year as soon as I get new arrows for it and get it tuned so I can get the best possible sight marks from OT2. Until now, I really haven't had a need to worry about speed. I've killed lots of animals with a bow at all distances and none of them ever complained about a slow arrow.


Oh, I'm not opposed to measuring speed either, but I don't own a chrono and afraid to shoot through someone else's as I may have to buy the worthless remains of a chrono.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Mine chrono'd @ an average of 262 @ a 55# DW.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> Mine chrono'd @ an average of 262 @ a 55# DW.


What's your arrow weight and draw length?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Right around 270-275 for me...and the only reason I know that is because I was asked to shoot through the official chrono last year in Redding where they were conducting random testing, otherwise I don't worry about my speed. I just set up for a poundage I'm comfortable with and knowing I shoot a heavy enough arrow and not a huge draw weight I never worried about the 280fps rule.

Just an fyi for anyone getting a jump on setting up their outdoor target bows (hard to fathom with temps barely getting into the teens around here lately and the forecast calling for 3"-5" of snow tonight, lol !), remember, the 300fps rule does not go into effect until June 1, 2009. Hate to see anyone get busted at Redding, etc., this year shooting more than the 280fps + 3% (288fps) because they heard about the rule change and did not know the effective date for the change. 

>>------->


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

CHPro said:


> Right around 270-275 for me...and the only reason I know that is because I was asked to shoot through the official chrono last year in Redding where they were conducting random testing, otherwise I don't worry about my speed. I just set up for a poundage I'm comfortable with and knowing I shoot a heavy enough arrow and not a huge draw weight I never worried about the 280fps rule.
> 
> *Just an fyi for anyone getting a jump on setting up their outdoor target bows (hard to fathom with temps barely getting into the teens around here lately and the forecast calling for 3"-5" of snow tonight, lol !),* remember, the 300fps rule does not go into effect until June 1, 2009. Hate to see anyone get busted at Redding, etc., this year shooting more than the 280fps + 3% (288fps) because they heard about the rule change and did not know the effective date for the change.
> 
> >>------->


LOL! So far all of my "set up" is wondering "Hmmmm . . . which arrows should I buy"?


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

263 for me hoyt ultra elite


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Why? So you can miss faster.


Actually....so he will miss less. 


Speed doesn't hurt if used correctly....by that I mean with the correct setup....can be very forgiving. 

I don't think the speed change will change the avg field shooters setup at all. 

I shot in the 255-265 range last year. This year I should be shooting in the 270-275 range. 

But that has nothing to do with the speed limit....it is because of a bow change and after tweaking and tuning that should be about where I end up...

I shoot more lbs then most guys here do because that is what's comfy and gives me the cleanest shot execution...59-60 lbs. My arrows weigh 335-340 grains....

And no I am not shooting a speed bow...still shooting my Pro Elite with 3000s on 27.75" :wink:

But there is a huge advantage with a little more speed....play with OT2 and you will see how an avg shooter can be helped by shooting a bow in the 265+ range vs shooting one that is in the 250 range. But I am not saying shoot a lightspeed at 5 grains with a light point. You still need to build a good arrow for the job. :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

265 give or take a few.... Just seems to be all i can get out of a one cam with 430 navigators and 120gr points


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Depending on the bow/arrow combo I am somewhere around 257-272 according to OT2. I use 2 sight marks typically and those are the numbers it spits at me. I have been experimenting with different arrows and such quite a bit lately so that is the reason for the wide range...

Not sure where I will be this year, but I expect it to be a bit faster than that...I'll be shooting either a s4 mag Nitrous B cam around 54 lbs or so- probably with a nano 490 120 grain point or a CX Maxima with 100 grain point whichever groups better...or a pro-elite XT2000 spiral cam, but I'm not sure what arrow is going to work out of it yet...Maybe some CT McKinney2s:wink:...


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Next question- would a speed of 240-250 hurt the avg JOEs score.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mw31 said:


> Next question- would a speed of 240-250 hurt the avg JOEs score.


It won't "hurt" you but it won't help you....You have to make a PERFECT shot....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Depending on the bow/arrow combo I am somewhere around 257-272 according to OT2. I use 2 sight marks typically and those are the numbers it spits at me. I have been experimenting with different arrows and such quite a bit lately so that is the reason for the wide range...
> 
> Not sure where I will be this year, but I expect it to be a bit faster than that...I'll be shooting either a s4 mag Nitrous B cam around 54 lbs or so- probably with a nano 490 120 grain point or a CX Maxima with 100 grain point whichever groups better...or a pro-elite XT2000 spiral cam, but I'm not sure what arrow is going to work out of it yet...Maybe some CT McKinney2s:wink:...


You should be able to shoot 580 or 630 Nanos....I am shooting 530s right now from my PE on 59-60lbs at 27.75" with my shafts at 27.5" and they are still stiff with 110s. Update your OT2...it's been corrected :wink:

I shot 490s last year from my S4 at 57-58lbs and they were stiff....they shot well for Vince even at his long draw....Pretty sure Darrin is shooting 580s or 630s on about the same lbs as you with a a 27.5" draw or so.

BUT the 490s will still work and should group better then the Maximas....but if you don't have them already....don't buy them. I have 6 or 7 left I can send you to try if you want.:wink:


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> It won't "hurt" you but it won't help you....You have to make a PERFECT shot....


Is this mainly because yuor cuts for up/downhill have to be more precise or is there another reason. I havent shot field before but plan to start this year, I know about setting my bow up for spots and 3d but dont know what works best for field as far as speed, arrow weight,ect.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

mw31 said:


> Is this mainly because yuor cuts for up/downhill have to be more precise or is there another reason. I havent shot field before but plan to start this year, I know about setting my bow up for spots and 3d but dont know what works best for field as far as speed, arrow weight,ect.




```

```
here's something to ponder.... about 3/8 of your shots will be from 40 yds to 80 yds...( 42 of 112 ) 
cuts are important ( unless your'e in Fla.... ), but i think repeatable execution is most important; human error and fatigue will be your nemesis... even the smallest (form) errors... _will be un-forgiving _at these distances. 
as for arrow set up.. well, i don't have enough experience, as i haven't changed arrows. I try for 11% FOC, and speed. I shoot pins, and a smaller pin gap for me the better. I am not a speed freak, but i do need more rather than less. my 60 yd pin is dang near the bottom of my housing, and makes for a more " difficult " -unforgiving shot . i initially set up for 3-d and then discovered field archery ( includes 600-900 rounds ). i use same set up for all shooting. ( since i have one bow, and dont want to retune formarks-rest-nok-point etc etc etc ) for indoors and outdoors, i "shoot what i have. " 

*112 shots*,..... keep in mind your weaknesses, 95+ degree temps, terrain, and physical shape. you will become more in tune with yourself, as an archer, and that in itself may lead to more mental fatigue....
( what i mean is , i learned more about myself from shooting Field than i ever thought was possible or necessary..:darkbeer: )


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mw31 said:


> Is this mainly because yuor cuts for up/downhill have to be more precise or is there another reason. I havent shot field before but plan to start this year, I know about setting my bow up for spots and 3d but dont know what works best for field as far as speed, arrow weight,ect.


Yes....and no....at least for me.

Cuts are imortant....but IMO aren't a huge issue on most courses. Most targets are pretty obvious as far as cuts go...at least for me.

On the longer targets you have to cut....but with a bow shooting in the 265-275 range you don't have to cut as much. That being said the courses I shoot in Va and Md it's rare to have a cut over a couple yards.

What I was talking about is the speed helping in actual shot execution....you have to factor in the points that South-Paaw touched on....most will have their shot break down from fatigue at one point or another or loose focus during a round. 

Not all of us....everyone shooting under a 550:wink: Hold as well as they want or execute the shot during their optimum holding time. I can really only speak for myself but I can only imagine that MOST peoples shots don't break in the dot all the time. Mine sure don't.:wink: For me the vast majority of my misses are LOW.....if I have a shot miss high....it happens on a shot that went to WAY to fast and on those I actually was never in the dot to begin with. My left and right misses are few and far between....but those are ALWAYS me not paying attention to something, be it form, an angled target, or not paying attention to my bubble. So I usually in the grand scheme of things I ignore those misses. They were mental mistakes....my "True Misses" are ALWAYS low.

So I try to build my setup to be forgiving to how I miss....I sight my bow in to pound the top 1/3 of the X. If you download OT2 you can play with targets and how speed can "help" your point of impact. With a speed in the 270 range my shots that break in the bottom 1/3 of the dot have a MUCH better chance of still catching the dot then an arrow traveling under 260 fps. 

Like I said I can't speak for others on this but I have played with setups on course and in OT2 and this speed with a PROPER field arrow combo.....a heavier arrow traveling faster with a GOOD FOC....not a light 3D arrow with a light point. Are more forgiving for ME. Now when I say heavier....that is for the lbs I shoot. If you are only shooting 50lbs a 340 grain arrow that I shoot will be a log and VERY slow for you. 

In the pic there were 4 of us in that group....Myself, Mac, Bees and Prag. This target was...if I remember correctly a 55 yarder. There was a cut on this target of 1.5-2 yds:wink: I knew that....and I think I told Prag but not Bees and Mac. Mac and I had a match going so he didn't get help:wink:

Mac's arrows (yellow vanes) are the high ones and he didn't cut the first two or three shots. That is why he has one out the top....so that is a miss....yes. But that is a mental miss....not a shooting miss. So I would ignore that for the most part. 

Bees (red and white feathers with green nocks) had the other miss out the top left but he was having issues that day so I won't comment:wink: 

Prags (orange vanes with green nocks)...he knew the cut and shot the target well. :thumb:

That leaves my arrows..... Skinny shafts with orange vanes and nocks.....my first three shots were well executed shots that were Xs. The one that is farthest left (on the X line) actually kissed off the shaft on the left of the X...that's why it was on the line. BUT that brings me to the one in the bottom of the dot.

That shot is a SOLID 5....not too far away from the X considering the distance.....but it is there for a reason....I wasn't CLOSE to holding on the center of the dot when that shot broke.....

But that setup was shooting 265 or so....and like I said....I sight in so my good shots hit the top 1/3 of the X.....my first two are above the center of the X line. With a little Bow Fu though that low arrow almost caught the X:wink: If I was shooting the bow I started the season off with.....a setup that was shooting around 250 fps. That arrow would have been a 4.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

My set-up is currently shooting 286fps.

Mathews Apex
60lbs
30" cam
330gr CX Maximas


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

A pix that will live in infamy :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

You rock Prag! 

Great pic!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Prag Jr said:


> You rock Prag!
> 
> Great pic!


No he doesn't....he got lucky. He lost to you remember.:wink:


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. I think I have a good idea where Im going to start to get my bow set up once indoors is over, but Im sure Ill have more questions once I get started :wink:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Mine is shooting at 282 FPS. I know this because of Redding like CHPro said. I am shooting at 65 lbs I think. I shoot a 27 inch draw. 

Now that I have a 3D bow, I might back it off to 60-62. It depends how I group with my A/C/E 430s. I can't afford to buy new arrows just because I backed off the weight.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I finally got mine setup today. Conquest 3, 27.5", 55#, Nano 580's at 25". Arrows weight 285 with 90 grain tips. Chrono said 286. Shot my marks in to 50. 

My Field bow is faster than my 3D bow.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> here's something to ponder.... about 3/8 of your shots will be from 40 yds to 80 yds...( 42 of 112 ) WRONG cuts are important ( unless your'e in Fla.... ), but i think repeatable execution is most important; human error and fatigue will be your nemesis... even the smallest (form) errors... _will be un-forgiving _at these distances.
> ...




```

```
OOOOPS... not enough coffee this morning....

*60 OF 112 SHOTS WILL BE FROM 40 TO 80 YRDS.....*


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yes....and no....at least for me.
> 
> Cuts are imortant....but IMO aren't a huge issue on most courses. Most targets are pretty obvious as far as cuts go...at least for me.
> 
> ...



I had a humbling experience on that hill that day for sure. 
As far as speed goes I shoot between 235 -250 depends on what bow and arrows I got that day. It's all about a good somooth release sequence.
Good luck and bring it to the Hill.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> . . .What's your arrow weight. . .?


Arrows weigh approx. 350 Gr. (give or take a few gr.'s)



pragmatic_lee said:


> . . .draw length?


29" but I may go to 30 as I feel that 29 is a touch short for me.

BTW Lee, I'm ordering the new '09 PSE Shark X TODAY (in the Target silver color)- I'll be specifying at least a 29" draw- but I will try a 30" to see how it feels. I'll post pics as soon as the bow arrives!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> Arrows weigh approx. 350 Gr. (give or take a few gr.'s)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds great - I've still got 1 PSE bow but have 2 Martins in the stable now. :wink:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sounds great - I've still got 1 PSE bow but have 2 Martins in the stable now. :wink:


You ever still shoot the PSE :thumb:- or have the Martin's fully corrupted you?

:dontknow:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> You ever still shoot the PSE :thumb:- or have the Martin's fully corrupted you?
> 
> :dontknow:


I was still shooting the Mojo some, but a new guy showed up at the range a few weeks ago and needed a bow. I loaned it to him for a couple of weeks and then sold it to him. I still get to see it once a week. :wink:

I bring the Stinger out on occasion and will most likely take up hunting again next season. The deer are taking over around home and I think I need to "do my part" with the population control.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> . . .I bring the Stinger out on occasion and will most likely take up hunting again next season. The deer are taking over around home and I think I need to "do my part" with the population control. . .


Very Nice!

It's good to see you putting that Stinger to good use.

You gonna take Prag Jr. with you on a hunt, or is her archery dominance limited to winning food that is already dead?

Hehehe. . .


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> It's good to see you putting that Stinger to good use.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding, she couldn't stay quiet long enough to hunt anything. :wink:


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

*Speed and points......*

I'm tight with a top pin shooter and as soon as I heard the speed change thing, I brought it up in conversation with him. We have always pushed the speed limit in the BHFS class and I believe that is typical of the top shooters (not me! ) in that class. He figures the additional speed to be worth another 4 points in a round. Something every pin shooter strives for is to not shoot the wrong pin....but it is a fact of life that everybody does it once in awhile. So, a bow that was shooting say 284 on a 60 yarder that is shot for 50 , might catch a 3....but now bump that speed up another 20 - 24fps... now your talkin a 4. When your on the top butt at the Outdoor Nationals....the difference between a 3 and a 4 is much more than 1 point. It is a whole attitude change too, IMO. You don't ever think your gonna shoot the wrong pin, but it does happen, and knowing that the wrong pin at 60 will net you a 4 instead of a 3............that is the mental effect of the speed change!

Now the challenge becomes how to get that speed while still maintaining a shootable bow.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Because we shoot in the wind out here, I will push up to 295 fps or so. In the wind, speed is more important than any other factor as long as the shot is solid, so increased velocity should help a little. Moving from 278 to as much as I can get and still have high quality groups.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rsw said:


> Because we shoot in the wind out here, I will push up to 295 fps or so. In the wind, speed is more important than any other factor as long as the shot is solid, so increased velocity should help a little. Moving from 278 to as much as I can get and still have high quality groups.


I guess I never really thought about that.....you know how it is here. It's only really windy on Belvoir's Practice range. Every other course in the area is pretty well protected. 

But I haven't shot that fast really in a while....so I can't comment. But I know that my ACEs that were in the 280 range vs the same bow with Nanos in the 260-270 range didn't drift more.....:wink:

But if I switched to an Ultra Elite I could shoot that Nano over 280 fps. 

How much drift difference do you really see in a good wind ...when comparing the two speeds. I am not talking about going with a light point 3D style shaft either. :wink:

IF you shoot a Nano at 290 with your Prestige and the same arrow at 275 with your A7......is one really gonna drift that much less? :noidea:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I actually read some testing somewhere (I'll have to try and remember where later and post a link) that suggested that arrow weight and diameter mattered far more than speed did when shooting in wind. That article (written by a top FITA shooter) suggested you shoot the skinniest, heaviest arrow possible to reach your maximum distance to minimize drift. It may have been Clint Freeman over on the Aussie forum... 

That has long been the conventional wisdom for recurve shooters...


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'll buy that one. Does anyone remember why the X-10 was originally conceived? To answer my own question it was for the USA to shoot ten rings at 70M at Stone Mountain Ga in the wind with a stick bow. And they don't shoot upper 200 FPS


----------



## redneck_bowhunt (Mar 28, 2007)

i got a c4 set on 52 pounds shooting navigators and according to aa its shooting 250 which aa is pretty usually pretty close


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Me and my Mystic are poking along at 248fps. Those 395 grain arrows just dont move too quick. They hit the dot though. Last month same bow set up shooting Carbon Tech Cheetah's at 268fps at like 320 grains.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

My PE(XT2000,C2) is getting 270, and my UE(XT2000,cam.5+) is at 278. DL is 28.5". Shooting 470 protours at 28" and 90gr. points, weighing 336gr.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

probably 275, but I haven't even finished setting it up yet, still shooting indoor and doing chores


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

2008 Commander, 27.5DL, 54lbsDW, CX Nano Pro'[email protected] 28in 340 gr total arrow weight, chronoed a 248fps 3 arrow average last night.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I rebuilt mine over the weekend. 

2005 Conquest 3, 55#, CX Nano XR 580's @ 25" and 287 grains. 

Chrono'd at 267.

It a little slower but WAY more accurate and comfortable now.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> I rebuilt mine over the weekend.
> 
> 2005 Conquest 3, 55#, CX Nano XR 580's @ 25" and 287 grains.
> 
> ...




```

```
My set up may be to fast now... ( 270-275..?? ) my pin-gaps have me hanging out in the identity lines... i'm not liking that very much. i may do some tweaking on my form-anchor... or slow it down a touch... i'd rather be holding onto the prolines, giving me a more solid vision position. 
ain't this sport just _*peachy*_ !!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> My set up may be to fast now... ( 270-275..?? ) my pin-gaps have me hanging out in the identity lines... i'm not liking that very much. i may do some tweaking on my form-anchor... or slow it down a touch... i'd rather be holding onto the prolines, giving me a more solid vision position.
> ain't this sport just _*peachy*_ !!


Wouldn't have it any other way!!!


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Drenalin LD - 295 FPS
Darton Mt. Bow - 285 FPS


----------

